# AF&AM in Bagram, Afghanistan



## Michael Neumann (Aug 24, 2012)

All,

Found the forum today as I was helping direct a couple young men to proper sites as they research the craft. They are PHA EAs so I cannot communicate (Sad, we really should fix this) but I can ensure they do not fall victim to clandestine sites.  Pretty much directed to the the Grand Lodge sites and your forum. If you have anywhere else they should visit, let me know.

As for myself, this site is going to be quite useful since there is not an active AF&AM Lodge here. If anyone has information on an active lodge here please alert me to its presence.

Michael Neumann
Killeen No. 1125
South Carolina Commandery No.1, K.T.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!!!  You stationed out at Hood?  There are a few Brothers on here from the Killeen area.  I, myself, raised at Mt. Hiram Lodge in Copperas Cove while I was there at Hood a while back.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome. My Father was stationed at Fort Hood and I just kind of stayed there after moving out. Back in 2008 I moved to Charleston SC in order to join Commandery 1, having done this I plan on moving back to Texas. 

Michael Neumann
Killeen No. 1125
South Carolina Commandery No.1, K.T.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 24, 2012)

*AF&amp;AM in Bagram, Afghanistan*

I read in an article that there was a Lodge chartered from Ontario (not PHA) on that base (or another). As a Texas Mason you should be able to attend there. I'll look for the source doc. Others: Correct me where I'm wrong.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 24, 2012)

Canada Lodge UD, GRC is in Kandahar. I am an Iraq vet, so not sure if it is within a justifiable mission distance. I read it somewhere else as well (Bro_Vick's blog?), and it sounded active.


Here is a paper that was presented from this Canadian Officer's experience. Photos and all...it is pretty powerful. I got a ways through it and stopped to post this. I'm going to break away and read the rest. Best wishes and stay safe!

Canada Lodge UD, GRC Paper


Here is a forum post regarding the Lodge in question that is interesting since it covers into our other discussion of F&AM vs. AF&AM "mainstream" having no difference in recognition (PHA...F&AM = only Legit option). See Towerbuilder7 for more info...

Military.com Forum Post


----------



## Michael Neumann (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for the valuable information, I will research it today. Several of my friends are moving through the Bagram F&AM degrees and they remind me of myself as an EA, excited and eager to learn. It would be nice to see them through the process... PHA and GLoT need to allow visitation/communication, we are losing so much.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 27, 2012)

First of all welcome to the forums! Secondly I read this article about a Lodge chartered through Nebraska. Here is the article: Freemasonry in Afghanistan - Swisher Lodge. 
It is an interesting read and I hope you get to check them out. Good luck over there Brother and stay safe.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 27, 2012)

*AF&amp;AM in Bagram, Afghanistan*

Great find!


----------



## Dhahranswa (Aug 28, 2012)

Michael,

I am a GS civilian deploying to Camp Leather Neck next month. Do you have any info on that location?  If you can make your way to Saudi the American Canadian Grand Lodge (ACGL) has several active lodges.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Sep 11, 2012)

Very few mainstream lodges but plenty to F&AM lodges are here. The Canadian lodge in Kandahar just shut down so the few options are fewer.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 12, 2012)

Very many "mainstream" lodges are also F&AM. Indiana, for example, is F&AM.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Sep 12, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> Very many "mainstream" lodges are also F&AM. Indiana, for example, is F&AM.


 You are correct, in SC (I am in Commandery 1 K.T.) they are F&AM. For the purpose of this thread I was employing F&AM to reference PHA, highlighting the fact that we are two recognized and accepted bodies yet cannot meet on the level in southern states. I will not demit from the lodge in which I was raised, but instead will press for change. Freemason Connect - Masonic Education & Discussion Forum - The Visitation Issue The PHA charter was issued in 1784 and then reissued in 1994 yet only in 2007 did Texas allow open recognition and we still do not have visitation. This is especially upsetting when you consider the dearth of  "mainstream" lodges in middle east deployments. If a man wants to remain active while deployed what are his options? 1... only 1 "mainstream" in all of Afghanistan, but PHA has fliers on Defac and MWR doors and lodges throughout theater.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Sep 15, 2012)

Good afternoon, Brother....Welcome to our Forum Family.......I appreciate you providing direction to the PHA EA's overseas as they work their way through their Degree Work...........I will be more than happy to assist them in any way I can.   Have them send me a Private Message, or an email directly to my Iphone at towerbuilder7@gmail.com      Feel free to contact me anytime, Brother; there are things we ARE able to share here on the Forum that don't violate either of our obligations AT THIS TIME. (UNTIL THIS GETS FIXED)   I can answer any questions you may have regarding PHA Masonry, or put you in touch with one of the more learned PHA Brothers on this Forum to get them answered.

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## Bro_Vick (Sep 16, 2012)

In general lodges in deployed locations are difficult to find and are usually around for six months to a year.  There have been AF & AM come and go, from Canada and from Nebraska as others have mentioned, but that is a case by case basis.  There are Square and Compasses clubs all over, but don't confer degrees and usually require members to be a Master Mason in good standing already.

The main reason being is that a lot of Grand Lodges want to avoid any jurisdiction issues and believe that if the man is wanting light, it can wait until he returns from his deployment.  Men are rarely deployed to country longer than a year (I was, but I am special, and not in a good way), if they are they usually move around.  It isn't like South Korea where there is a stable presence and men can stay up to three years.

If an AF&AM charter does go to Bagram, and I find out about it, I will PM you, or if I find out about a square and compasses club.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there no provision in Masonic law for regular Master Masons to form an "ephemeral" lodge under such circumstances?


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

welcome to the boards!


----------



## Michael Neumann (Sep 17, 2012)

Bro_Vick said:


> There are Square and Compasses clubs all over, but don't confer degrees and usually require members to be a Master Mason in good standing already.


 

Square and Compass clubs? This is the first time I have heard of such a thing. It would be great to review degrees with others. Right now I am reading Morals and Dogma and Uriels Machine. After those I am going to read a few others. Are there any books on the York Rite you or anyone on the board would recommend?


----------

